

Top Technology Failures of 2014 - kevbin
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533546/the-top-technology-failures-of-2014/

======
ScottBurson
The Apple/GT Advanced Technologies fiasco really saddens me. Of course I have
no idea what the contract between the two said, but sapphire-coated screens
would be really great, and it seems like they still might be possible. But
Apple would have to realize that its cultural habit of playing tough with
suppliers wasn't the right approach in this case, swallow its pride, and spend
whatever is required to salvage the situation.

That's just how it looks to me as a potential customer, piecing together
things others have said. I have no inside information.

